# Brute 650 won't crank, please help!



## SWMO (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a 2007 Brute 650 SRA. This weekend it would not restart after shutting it off. I pushed the green starter button & nothing happened, dead. I tried the pull start, and it would turn the engine over, but no fire. I could jump the solenoid and the motor would crank, but would not fire. I pulled apart the 30amp fuse plug under seat, put it back together & it started right up. Rode another 5 miles, shut it off, & same problem came back. Tried the 30 amp fuse plug trick again without success. I disconnected battery & reattached, also cleaned the 10amp fuse connectors & it fired up again. This time the belt light came on & it was running in limp mode. Did the belt reset procedure & it took off again, only to die again after about a 10 second ride! I gave up & took it home, started searching around the net for answers. Went out to garage this eve hit the starter, it cranked, so I let up on it since it was in garage. Hit the starter button again a few seconds later, and dead again. 

I have tried the belt reset again, check neutral & brake switches, wiggled wires, throughly cleaned fuse connections, & nothing. The odd thing is the lights will not turn on when the key is in the "on" position? I am mystified, if anyone has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate your input.


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

sounds like it could be a bad buss connector connection


----------



## SWMO (Dec 10, 2012)

I know there are two under the rear fender, & I think there's a few under a black plastic boot near the top of the CVT cover, any others?


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't think the 2007 had any Buss connectors.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thinking roll over switch personally, that would kill the starter I believe and prevent it from running as it won't let the connections meet


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nate_1503 said:


> Thinking roll over switch personally, that would kill the starter I believe and prevent it from running as it won't let the connections meet



Agreed!


----------



## SWMO (Dec 10, 2012)

mmelton005 said:


> Agreed!


Ok is there a way to test that, I'll give it a shot, suppose I could just bypass it?

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------

From what I have learned so far only the 05-06 had buss connections, 07 does not.

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

Ok just removed sensor, and connected the wires with a jumper wire, no luck....


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just cut out your fuse box and rewire inline fuses sounds to me like that is ur problem.Ive seen then look good but where bad.
I could also be a bad connection at ur cdi box also.Unplug it and make sure all is good.


----------



## SWMO (Dec 10, 2012)

I have tested the fuse box with a test light, has good connections at all points that fuses plug in. Have taken the three wire harnesses out of the CDI multiple times, all looks good there. Last night I held the start button down & wiggled every wire I could find hoping it would fire & I would find a short no luck..... I even did this in the dark with the light switch on so I would not miss even a faint short, the lights never even flickered!


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Is the battery hook up? Haha I'm kidding but look at the connection to that starter relay to see if current is getting there, also check your grounds, one at front of bike at top on a cross member, another beside shifter and the one going to your engine a bad ground causes lots of problems

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------

Really thinking you got a weird grounding issue the way it's working on and off it seems


----------



## SWMO (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok I'll check grounds, found one under shifter that grounded on engine, could you explain in detail where the other two are located? Thanks, about to give up & haul it to the dealer!


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

ive had a similar issue but mine was just a loose battery cable and u said u unhooked it and hooked it back up so dont think thats it but i do agree with Nate , sounds like bad ground somewhere. sorry not sure where they r at tho. good luck


----------



## SWMO (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok got this figured out finally. I had two burned up wires in the plastic wire connecting harness that is behind the steering wheel. I followed the wire harness from the starter button / lightswitch box on handlebar down steering tube where it connects into another harness. When I took it apart I discovered I had two burnt up conections in there. Fairly easy fix, just took a lot of time to figure it out. I had suspected this harness, had wiggled it, squeezed it etc, all while depressing starter button hoping it might start cranking revealing a short. It never did crank while doing this, & I could not tell it was burnt up until I disconnected the harness. The harness is a bit of a pain to take apart. It has a recessed plastic tab facing down that you have to pull up on and then the harness will disconnect. I was able to do this with a fingernail, so no special tools required! Hope this helps someone else out it drove me nuts for a few weeks!


----------

